# All My Cats - Long Post I'm Afraid!



## liserini (Mar 13, 2006)

I started with 3 in June 2005 and somehow that number increased to 6 by this time last year! 

Before I moved into my current home I lived with 2 cats called Pudding and Blossom who I adopted from the Cats Protection League in Nov 2003. They will be ten sometime this year, but they don't seem to think they are. Both act like a pair of big kittens 

When I moved into my current house (with Pudding and Blossom) I took a cat from my mums house, called Fluffy (not very original I know!). He'll be eight this year, and he's quite stupid! 

In mid 2006 a boyfriend I had decided he wanted a kitten and so we got Giger. I split up with the guy and kept the cat! Giger is a fat cat.

Someone wanted rid of a cat at the beginning of last year and I thought she was adorable and so I got Snowy, who will be 3 this year. She is slightly mentally disturbed and bounces rather than walks!

Finally a stray cat decided to keep coming round to the point that he didn't actually ever leave my house! I referred to him as that random cat and he got stuck with the name Random. I would guess his age at around three.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You have quiet a group of kitties there! They all steal our hearts, smart or slow or shy or stand offish! They all sound special


----------

